# Empire Wissenland Army



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

This is an Empire army I am currently working on for someone. I tried to make the army look authentic as though it was battle worn and dirty. Hopefully I have pulled it off. According to the Heraldry of the Empire book, wissenland is the southren most province of the Empire boardering the sea. I decided that this means they should have darker skin like the spanish...









The first 30 troops









30 Fanatics


















3 Warrior Preists









The Armies BSB









I love this steam Tank









10 Knights









30 Swordmen


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Fine looking army bud! Whoever's getting this one should love it! Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

